# Therapeutic Angry Chick Music :)



## brownhairedmom

What is your "song" for your ex?

Mine:

Hot n Cold - Katy Perry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utxWFknBG9k&feature=related


Wish You The Worst - Katy Perry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_B0MVkZpxc&feature=related

Take A Bow - Rihanna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94QMihIC9m8


----------



## Younglutonmum

Brill idea Rae!!

I've got so many to choose from lol!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxTgK29qRCo

The cliched 'Single' by Natasha Bedingfield!! Always loved it during my single moments in life & love to sing this at the top of my voice! Ok maybe not an angry song but it makes me feel fab :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FY8hl6b54A

'Too Little Too Late' by JoJo. Well now my ex has come crawling saying he's changed & he wants to be a dad, well sorry but it's too little too late!!! As the song says I was young & in love, I gave him my all but it wasn't good enough, & now he wants to communicate!!! Grrrrr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTsHWzvJWDQ

'Heartbroken' by T2. This was huuuuge when we split & I just love the words. I was heartbroken at first. But as the song says I realised the truth, I don't want anything to do with you!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsQvXgCcng8

'Irreplaceable' By Beyonce!! It's the true 'i've been wronged' song!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Rae - that Hot & Cold song is fab!! Love it :)


----------



## nikky0907

This is a good idea! I'll catch up on some music! :D


This song was really big to me after the breakup with my ex(not Lola-Rose's dad).
There is an odd lyrics here and there but it's mostly really good!

Kate Vogele-No good(appropriate song title)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHoo7kfOsPM


----------



## brownhairedmom

Younglutonmum said:


> Rae - that Hot & Cold song is fab!! Love it :)

I know, I just drove for like an hour with that up on bust. I've gone past my being upset and being angry and now I'm like..."screw you with angry chick music" hah


I lovvveee Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## Younglutonmum

Rae - I kissed a girl just came on one of the music channels here!!

I had a lil dance for you & Jordyn :happydance:


----------



## brownhairedmom

:rofl:

Everyone has to let me know when they hear that song!! It has somehow become synomous(spelling) with "Raelene" lol.


----------



## maybebaby

I have one!!! "My Favorite Mistake" by Sheryl Crow. An oldie but so reminiscent of my ex (not OH) :)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Imagine the penguin dancing to angry chick music! 

https://www.davormolnar.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/sodaplayer-pirate-tinytux.png


----------



## leeanne

Maybe not relationship music, but this song gets my hyped and in a good mood:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCkreDkOveg

This is my recent fav:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA


----------



## Younglutonmum

Ohhh Lee-anne I love this Sean Paul song!! Reminds me of all my drunken nights with the girls before I fell prego :)


----------



## leeanne

Younglutonmum said:


> Ohhh Lee-anne I love this Sean Paul song!! Reminds me of all my drunken nights with the girls before I fell prego :)

I heard it today on the radio and haven't listened to it for awhile. Cranked that in my vehicle and thought about the good old days of going dancing and having a night out. :rofl:


----------



## Younglutonmum

leeanne said:


> Younglutonmum said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh Lee-anne I love this Sean Paul song!! Reminds me of all my drunken nights with the girls before I fell prego :)
> 
> I heard it today on the radio and haven't listened to it for awhile. Cranked that in my vehicle and thought about the good old days of going dancing and having a night out. :rofl:Click to expand...

Arghhh yes the good old days!! How they are long behind us walking bumps now :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Yeah, the good ole days. 

Well, I definitely know what I want to do when baby is around 4 months or so. hahaha A night out!


----------



## brownhairedmom

hah I had to turn the Sean Paul song off! I LOVE that song but I defintely danced one too many times to that. Makes me crave a night on George St :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol yeh to be honest listening to that song has made me jealous thinking of everyone out on the town tonight while i'm stuck in with my tub of ice cream.......

Actually ice cream wins everytime :)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Younglutonmum said:


> Lol yeh to be honest listening to that song has made me jealous thinking of everyone out on the town tonight while i'm stuck in with my tub of ice cream.......
> 
> Actually ice cream wins everytime :)

We have a street here (or where I used to live) where they close the whole thing off every night. Its ALL bars and pubs everywhere, and the drunks just get to walk on the road and go from bar to bar to bar. 

Tonight is George Street Festival where you just pay cover for the whole street and you get to go to whatever bars you like for free, you can bring your drinks into the street and party out there. Heavily policed, but there isn't normally much of a ruckus because everyone's just happy and drunk and havin' a good time.


I'm really hard up for that tonight, I really REALLY want to be out there. 


You know we are alcoholics when they shut a whole street down just for the drunks.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh wow that sounds so fab!! Like the strips of clubs & bars you get in Europe

God i'm so coming to visit you Rae lol :)


----------



## leeanne

Does sound like fun Rae! If only I was young again.

The one thing I do not miss is the hangovers. :rofl:


----------



## nikky0907

You know what would be really cool? If we weren't pregnant on the weekends...

I miss a nice really late(ready early) night out!
I always go with my friends for a drink(coffee) in the evening and then they go out while I head home to my popcorn balls dipped in chocolate...:(


----------



## leeanne

:rofl: @ not being pregnant on the weekends.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Woooo I went out for a lil bit last night ladies (no alcohol at all ladies, just stuck to the oj) & Sean Paul came on :)

You ever seen an 8 month prego lady try to dance to it?? I was ace :)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Younglutonmum said:


> Woooo I went out for a lil bit last night ladies (no alcohol at all ladies, just stuck to the oj) & Sean Paul came on :)
> 
> You ever seen an 8 month prego lady try to dance to it?? I was ace :)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Younglutonmum said:


> Woooo I went out for a lil bit last night ladies (no alcohol at all ladies, just stuck to the oj) & Sean Paul came on :)
> 
> You ever seen an 8 month prego lady try to dance to it?? I was ace :)

:rofl:

Good for you!


----------



## Younglutonmum

People were moving outta my way :rofl:

I was so outta time to the music!! :)


----------



## leeanne

Younglutonmum said:


> People were moving outta my way :rofl:
> 
> I was so outta time to the music!! :)

:rofl::rofl:

Bless you for still going out and having fun at 37 weeks!

Right now, I don't want to go anywhere public. :blush:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol i'm a very very brave whale!!

I actually felt really confident last night :) If J-Lo can do it then I can :rofl:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Ooh my personal favourite (and one I listened to heaps since I split from dickface) is 'Before He Cheats' - Carrie Underwood!

I never did any of the revenge she sings about but I just imagine myself doing so while I listen and it feels soooo good!

Plus I love one of the lines near the end - 

"...'cause the next time that he cheats, Oh, you know it won't be on me... "

Too true! I remember that everytime dickface pops into my head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSG4Cml7HXs


----------



## brownhairedmom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJZDsJ8UU64


This one makes me happy


----------

